# Humi in progress



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my humi in progress since i couldnt find the humi pic thread. Still waiting on some boxes of monsters and serie v maddy to get in there then i should be pretty well full.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful collection my friend!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to go change my pants....

AWESOME cigars!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I ask what are the Twisted looking sticks in the 3rd pick next to the A. Fuentes?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Can I ask what are the Twisted looking sticks in the 3rd pick next to the A. Fuentes?


Illusione Culebras.... gifted by two of the most generous BOTL's out there!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Charles... and yes, you suck. hahaha. Nah, kidding bro. Very good looking collection.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awesome my man! One day I will grow up to be like you...LOL!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

oh man, blacks, padron, DPG's...what more do you need


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

DAMN!! :dribble:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

That second pic includes a couple of my top 5.

Very nice!!!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

you obviously have a ways to go


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

You wouldn't notice if one of those Padrons went missing would you? jk haha

And nice choice on the San Cristobal's.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chuckster-
You've been dealing with the plantation meister himself with that ISOM collection


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

A lot of my fave smokes in there. That's one hell of a start! Quantity and quality.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Chuckster-
> You've been dealing with the plantation meister himself with that ISOM collection


You musta met him urself once or twice before  he is a real nice fella just wish he spoke english lol He always confuses numbers for some reason.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, very nice collection there Charles. And just when I thought mine was getting somewhere. lol


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Great collection


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Now I have TWO envy problems! Great collection. I'm afraid my humidor looks like the bargain rack at Walgreens right now. doh!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Charles, that is one hell of a collection. I am impressed...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Charles, that is one hell of a collection. I am impressed...


I heard a rumor u might be fixing to get a first hadn look at it sooner than later!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

If that's progress ... maybe I should get started.:redface:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

WoW!!! Very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow....


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

well thats one hell of a good start!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that's beautiful right there....I love the groups of families....very nice and selection of sticks is outstanding!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Not bad, but yer missin' sumthin'! Wait until I get back!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice collection Charles!! But I see some more empty space here and there... So fill it!! :biggrin:
Love the shelve in pic1!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Charles your collecton is doing great. Very nice collection of cigars.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam great collection


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's one great collection of premium cigars


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Dang C !! nice humi brother !!!! theres not one cigar in there that is not in the best of !!!!
very goooood!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome humi Charles!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

AWESOME Charles!!! I think we should trade humi's..........


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb sir!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like we have similar taste in cigars.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

That's one hell of a collection, very nice variety :dribble:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I heard a rumor u might be fixing to get a first hadn look at it sooner than later!


:sweat:These damn rumors, I don't know how they get started. :imconfused:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Top shelf for sure!!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, I have been left speechless amazing


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Great Cigars....:dribble:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice stash there.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice 80ths and 40ths


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice humi


----------

